# Ride Highlife UL VS GNU Beast



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Guys, Looking to get one more board for this next season: :dizzy:
Quick Stats: 6'1", 185, 11.5 Boots, Intermediate Rider

I mostly hit groomers and off piste pow spots. Love pow surfing. I don't take it too much in the park. I like to hit little jumps while free riding around.
I have bought a 161.5 T Rice Pro this season and am looking to have another board to mix it up. I wouldn't mind something that crushes powder but the overall better board is more important.

T rice stats 260 waist: Lib Tech T.Rice Pro C2BTX Snowboard 2014 | evo

I have gotten it down to 2 boards only:
GNU Beast 161 - 258 waist width GNU Beast C3BTX Snowboard 2014 | evo
Very few reviews but says its a more pow specific board, set back and with a floaty nose. Plus Awesome graphics. But will it be wide enough?

Ride High Life UL 159 Wide - 263 Waist widthRide Highlife UL Snowboard 2014 | evo
Lots of reviews. mostly positive but seems similar to my T Rice Pro. Sounds like it does well in pow too? Will 263 be too wide?

Like I said, I would like to have a variety in my boards so I can pull out different boards for different days but would love a pow board as the T Rice doesn't seem like it would do that well in heavy powder (though I have never ridden it).... I would love some thoughts as I am pulling the trigger soon.

thanks! :dizzy:


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't have experience with either of those boards but I have almost identical stats and wouldn't recommend going past a 260 waist. Depends on what boot and binding you have, but I've found 255 to 258 to be perfect, once you go over 260 I've had difficulty getting my bindings centered on the board. 


Something else to consider: The Highlife is a hybrid camber which generally will have slower turn initiation than your hybrid rocker Lib, making that jump to a wider board with that profile even more noticeable. If your just looking to bomb wide open spaces it wouldn't be a problem but I would bet that you would find that board to be a pain in the ass for making tight turns and tree runs. 

I don't have enough knowledge of Lib boards to make a recommendation, however you're fairly vague on what you're looking for. A "better board" is entirely subjective to what you want it to do. A board that crushes pow is inevitably going to let you down in other areas.


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

spacemanspiff said:


> Hey Guys, Looking to get one more board for this next season: :dizzy:
> Quick Stats: 6'1", 185, 11.5 Boots, Intermediate Rider
> 
> I mostly hit groomers and off piste pow spots. Love pow surfing. I don't take it too much in the park. I like to hit little jumps while free riding around.
> ...


I'm about the same size as you, inch shorter, 10 pounds heavier, but same size foot. 

I rode the Highlife UL and it was honestly my favorite board I got to demo that day. I was on a 158, no wide, you definitely don't need to go with the wide. This board rips, was basically turning itself. There was a point I hit a small ice patch and got jumbled up and the board literally felt like it corrected itself. This thing was so nice I was just straight-lining it down on no edge.

I'm not too familiar with the GNU Beast so I can't say how they compare personally, but the UL rips for sure. As far as it compared to your T Rice, they will be similar as far as being true all mountain boards, similar flex, but the camber is different. The UL is flat and they raise the tips and tails so you won't have any issues in powder. 

If you're looking for a board to straight up rip down the mountain on, the Highlife would definitely cover that. The Beast looks like it would be pretty similar, maybe a little stiffer, but I never rode it so can't personally say.

Highlife :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm not sure where you're getting the idea that the Rice and Highlife are gonna be similar in flex. That was not my experience at all. The Rice is a stiffer all mountain freestyle deck where the Highlife is full on freeride. 

I haven't personally ridden the beast. But my experience is that with Magne, the stiffer it is the more I don't like it. 

I know you didn't ask for other options, but did you look at the Flow Maverick? Felt to me like a smoother more lively Highlife. All the good stuff but easier to ride and smother under foot. It's like a tuner got ahold of a Cadillac. 

Of your stated options, the Highlife will have more energy and life. That's my vote.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I chose the NS Cobra over the Ride Highlife for similar sort of riding to what you're saying. You should check it out.

The Highlife got really good reviews last season though so I probably would have been happy on that too


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

Interesting, I am always unsure about if I need to go with a wide board, my feet are 11.5 so its a bit unclear, My first board was a GNU Carbon Credit 159 Wide with a massive 267 waist width, way too big sold it off and got a Never Summer Legacy 159 with a 264 width... Seemed better but I didn't love the board so sold that too.

Do you really think the Ride Highlife UL in 159W will be too big in a 263 width?
The GNU is 258 so close to the T Rice Pro. 

Besides, the width situation. The GNU Beast is a C3 BTX, which is more camber than the C2BTX on the T rice. and the Ride has rocker in the nose and camber the rest of the way. From my board history, all my boards are more rocker than camber so that would be a good change of pace. I also love magnetraction, I missed it on the Never Summer board. 

Honestly , I am lost. I am leaning towards the GNU just cause I like the idea of freeride pow board, and the sick graphics... lol :icon_scratch: Any other thoughts? The reason I am choosing between those two boards is I have some credit at REI I have to use...


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

The 161.5 t rice pro pointy is more a powder orientated board compared with the blunt versions.I spent 2 seasons riding the 157 blunt and never had any issues in powder, save your money and learn to ride the board you've got before spending cash on another board that will do the same job.


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

Nivek said:


> I'm not sure where you're getting the idea that the Rice and Highlife are gonna be similar in flex. That was not my experience at all. The Rice is a stiffer all mountain freestyle deck where the Highlife is full on freeride.


They are both rated a 7 for flex...so that would make them pretty *similar* in flex. The camber is different so they do have a different feel when you actually ride them though.

spacemanspliff - definitely wouldn't do the wide if you get the UL, I have 11.5 also and had no issues with toe hang on the 158.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

spacemanspiff said:


> Interesting, I am always unsure about if I need to go with a wide board, my feet are 11.5 so its a bit unclear, My first board was a GNU Carbon Credit 159 Wide with a massive 267 waist width, way too big sold it off and got a Never Summer Legacy 159 with a 264 width... Seemed better but I didn't love the board so sold that too.
> 
> Do you really think the Ride Highlife UL in 159W will be too big in a 263 width?
> The GNU is 258 so close to the T Rice Pro.
> ...


unless you are some skinny kid with big feet, what puts you on shorter board due to lack of weight, you don't need wide board. Mid-wide tops. My friend rides 250mm with 10,5 boots and brother rides 251 with super bulky size 10 - absolutely no problems what so ever. I'm not as good example, I have 9,5 boots with reduced footprint and 256mm. In specs it's written, that my board with 256mm waist is up to size 12 boots, above mentioned 250 and 251 waist boards are up to 11,5.


----------



## vandy16 (Dec 16, 2011)

if you do decide on the gnu beast, REI has the 158 for $320 right now with free shipping


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

First, you don't NEED a wide, especially if you have a boot with any kind of footprint reduction. Everything with snowboard equipment is personal preference so I can't say it will be too wide for you, what I can say is that is not an easy turning board to begin with (especially when you are switching from a rocker to camber profile) and the extra width will only make it more difficult. But again depends on your intended use, if you want this board for straight lining groomers and wide open bowls then no worries, if you like to make tight technical turns and going through trees then this will be quite sluggish. 

Second, rocker dominant profiles tend to become loose and difficult to hold an edge on harder snow, which is why you will find magnetraction or some other type of edge tech on these boards. Camber naturally provides better grip and stability making magnetraction unnecessary on a board like the highlife. 

Now to steer you towards your next board you need to ask yourself: What do you like about the T Rice? What would you like it to do better? 

You say you are looking for a second board to mix things up however, you've picked out three relatively similar aggressive all mountain type snowboards, just with different camber profiles. REI has a lot of boards available, the only way to narrow down your choices is to identify exactly what type of riding you plan on doing with this board (groomers, trees, powder, etc) and specifically what qualities you want it to have (pop, carving, turn initiation, float in pow, etc.).


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

vandy16 said:


> if you do decide on the gnu beast, REI has the 158 for $320 right now with free shipping


idk where Space rides...but at 180# in pnw a 158 is going to be too small for deeper pnw poo... I'm 180# and 159 billy is fine for about 8-10" but for more than that...its the 164 Charlie Slasher.

ime...with billy...is its narrower...(temple has small feet) and it likes to turn. I like the .5 mag, its not really noticable. Anyway what Brew says...but to add...what kind of pow and pow terrain are you going to ride. I haven't ridden the beast but would imagine its more for tight natural terrain instead of big open bowl riding.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

With an 11.5 in the size and style of boards you are looking at you do not need a wide.

REI? Jones Flagship. Magne and more energy than the Beast.



Ripclear said:


> They are both rated a 7 for flex...so that would make them pretty similar in flex. The camber is different so they do have a different feel when you actually ride them though.
> 
> spacemanspliff - definitely wouldn't do the wide if you get the UL, I have 11.5 also and had no issues with toe hang on the 158.


Did you really just compare numerical flex values between brands? 

You do realize that using these arbitrary numbers puts the 156 Skate Banana .5 below the 55 Rice and only 1 point below the 57? Oh and it puts the mid sized SB's in the same flex arena as the Machete GT? Still feel like comparing flex numbers is a good call?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SGboarder said:


> Apparently that is not the case and the design difference is purely optical.
> 
> Source: hktrdr and confirmed by Libtech.


It's Rice's pro series. So the Point's shape is little more than a visual effect yes, but the effect is to let you know it's intended use. He is a single person and rides different sized boards for different terrain. Being his pro model he roughly rides the same shape and all but the core profile is tweaked slightly. So where the Attack for instance just gets progressively thicker and stiffer as the size goes up, the 164.5 is not just a giant 150 in the Rice. The 150 and 53 are generally the same as are the 155 and 57, and then the 61.5 and 64.5.


----------



## Panduri (Oct 26, 2013)

Ride Highlife's real flex is around 8 or 9. I would say it is a freeride rather than all-mtn, I suppose they try to market it all mountain so they don't scare the buyers and marginalize the product...


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

I think I am going to go with the ride, I am thinking the extra rocker in the nose will help it be less catchy than the straight camber Beast.

Plus, I don't want to have all Mervin Boards.. it would be good to mix it up. Still not sure though.... :dizzy:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I only weigh about a buck 60, I've snapped 2 Slackcountry 64's.

By Rides weight specs, I should have been on a 57.

The 64's should be good for 200lb dudes, yet I snapped 2 of them.

You wanna know how many they sent me in return?

This many

I won't be buying any of Rides paper mache boards any more.



TT


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

What did you do to snap a board? I snaped salomon ace when I hit a tree with boards nose, smaped right after binding.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I am also curious how you snapped 2 of these. I beat the hell out of a147 Kink weighing 150, then gave it to a friend who's broke 2 Nitros. Then he gave it to one of his friends who rode it for two years. The board had three core shots and a couple street missions on it when I gave it up.


----------



## Panduri (Oct 26, 2013)

I personally am very happy with the Ride's customer service , in Europe they are really responsive and sent me new board because of a minor defect. In addition - new straps for the bindings. No postal fees paid... Quality is good compared to issues I had with Burton boards. Especially their bases are very enduring. 
It is a matter of luck I guess, there is no single brand from this price range that hasn't got quality issues


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

1st one, I came over a roller blind, there wasn't any large trees anyway.
I landed on a snow ghost.

Not that hard of an impact @ all, I didn't wipe out & my momentum carried me over it. 
I heard a loud crack & this is not bull shit.
The fuckin' fake beer can top, shot off, straight up & tagged me in the nuts.

That stupid beer can top, I'm 100% sure is part of the blame.
It's pressed right into the center of the board.

Without it on there, there is a huge indent.
Almost half the thickness of the rest of the board.

Flip it over & there is a seem in the die cut that, surprise surprise, runs from edge to edge.

It split right down the intricately cut, die cut.

It didn't actually snap in 2.
It looked like this ^, I had to finish it off.

& by had too, I mean I had too.
I tried to ride it how it was, but it wouldn't work.

The other one I'm not too sure about.
It's also not snapped in 2.
When I was switching bindings.

Right at the edge of the binding, the hemp top sheet is crushed right into the soft foam underneath.

Give it a hand flex & you can tell it's cracked.
The sidewall opens right up & you can see it.

If you're the owner, it's snapped, that's how you see it.

Obviously, I know I'm hard on shit. Hard on

One, I'm positive, was horribly designed

The other, I'm not sure about.

Either way.

I got 2 SnapCountry's


TT


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I think ride makes just a good a board as anyone else. I break 1 board or more a year. So far the only coloration is me lol. Every brand I have had breaks. Maybe flow has held up the best so far.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Justin said:


> I think ride makes just a good a board as anyone else. I break 1 board or more a year. So far the only coloration is me lol. Every brand I have had breaks. Maybe flow has held up the best so far.


I'm not saying all Ride boards are shit

I just think the UL ones are, the foam that makes them light, makes them brittle.


TT


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

the poll was dead even lol

But went with the 161 highlife... like i said I dont want all lib techs in my quiver.
Will post some thoughts once the season starts.

thanks guys!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

spacemanspiff said:


> Will post some thoughts once the season starts.


Do so, feedback is always interesting.

Did ride the Highlife on a demo day, was the nicest board I've tried that day, didn't bring it back till the tents closed :thumbsup: Have fun; one more who's counting the days


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

Got the ride board finally... Wow it's really stiff compared to the t Rice...

Question for you guys.. On the tail end of the board there is a gap in the metal edge.... Is that normal?


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

yep its normal.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

Guys, completely forgot but I wanted to finally post my thoughts..
I went with a Highlife 161 (not wide) and absolutely love this board and sold all of my others including the T Rice. 

Definitely the most confidence inspiring board ive ever had. It is super stable at high speed and flat basing is no problem. It is definitely the fastest board ive ever had and I can pretty much do everything besides the park. ALso good in pow, i dont really need to bother with setting back my bindings or pushing hard on my back leg unless its really really deep pow.

Only place it seems to struggle is very tight turn (tree runs for example) but that could also be my technique. And really icy conditions I miss magnetraction. (fuck ice)

I want to get another board but im so happy with this one.


----------

